# Hi from Poland



## fornve (May 22, 2013)

Hey,

I am quite new beekeeper. I use dadant frames and have 20 colonies. Started beekeeping 3 years ago to save my life from spending it all in front of computer 

Also I wrote beekeeper manager http://apiaryfu.com it is free and comments welcome 

Best,
Marek


----------



## BSAChris (Jun 2, 2012)

Cześć Marek!
I live in a very Polish part of Wisconsin, in the northcentral part of the USA. At my son's school tomorrow they have "Polish days!" celebration! I live in a house built by two old Polish immigrants. So I'm happy to see you 

If you are so new, how do you already have 20 colonies? That's a lot! I am new too, with only 4 colonies.
Welcome
Chris


----------



## Jon B (Apr 24, 2013)

Welcome to beesource.com. I just started using this website this year and enjoy reading about all the different ways beekeepers work with their hives. I have learned many new ideas that I will be trying out with my on hives. Best of luck in your beekeeping venture.


----------



## fornve (May 22, 2013)

Hi Chris,

> I live in a very Polish part of Wisconsin, in the northcentral part of the USA. At my son's school tomorrow they
> have "Polish days!" celebration! I live in a house built by two old Polish immigrants. So I'm happy to see you 

We have immigration in blood I think. Even I spent 6 years in UK, but finally back home 

> If you are so new, how do you already have 20 colonies? That's a lot! I am new too, with only 4 colonies.

I started from 4, then doubled it and doubled again  My father is a joiner so I just need to buy wood for hives, that makes cheap start. Even tried successfully queen breeding last year, next week will do the same again, it is much more easy than you think. 

Bees give so much excitement 

Best,
Marek


----------



## BSAChris (Jun 2, 2012)

Do you sell the queens you make, or do you use them to keep your own hives at top performance?


----------



## fornve (May 22, 2013)

> Do you sell the queens you make, or do you use them to keep your own hives at top performance?

I don't sell them, used only in my apiary and gave a few spare to my beekeeper friend.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Marek!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## efaure (Apr 30, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum!
Hay, wanted to ask, what do you think about the products form the Polish company: Łysoń? Have you used any of their products or equipment?
Greetings and welcome!
http://lyson.com.pl


----------

